# New store open in Seattle!



## jlo

Aquarium Plus had just open for business. To celebrate our new opening, all items will be 10 to 20% off on 9-13-2009 (Sunday), and all APC members will always enjoy 5- 10%, Our address is 1207 S Jackson ST. #108 Seattle WA 98178 (under the seven stars restaurant) and our number is 425-686-8428, mail orders are welcome. Our business hours Monday, Wednesday to Friday from 12pm to 8pm weekends are 11am to 7pm. Here are some of our items that we carry and all prices are before the discount (shipping is not included):
Bee Shrimps $3.00/ea Buy 5 get one free
“S” Grade CRS $8.00/ea
Amano Shrimps $2.50/ea Buy 5 get one free
Galaxy Rasbora $4.50/ea Buy 5 get one free
Feather fin rainbow $ 2.00/ea buy 5 get one free
Rummy Nose tetra $1.25/ea buy 5 get one free
Hikrai frozen blood worms $3.00/pack


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Jimmy,

I posted the information on the GSAS forum this morning. I also spotted a post on Craigslist. One of our GSAS members came in today and gave the store a very good review. Is this your store by any chance? GSAS meeting is next Tuesday night if you can make it.


----------



## tundrafour

Nice! I'll definitely come by and check it out.


----------



## chunkylover817

aw man, 1.25 for rummies! omg, i gotta move to seattle just for those!lol
but seriously, all the stores by me charge 4-5 dollars a rummynose


----------



## clearleaf

Wow! Amano shrimp a few blocks from my apartment. You've made my day!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

man i want to move to seattle. We dont even have a pet store with plants in my city. Have to get my parents to drive me 45 minutes to the next nearest petstore. man seattle aquarist and all of them other seattle people must be happy. :cheer2:


----------



## tundrafour

My girlfriend and I stopped by to check this place out and wound up staying and chatting for half an hour or more! The owner is very friendly and enthusiastic and obviously into what he's doing.

Prices are great; selection is good, somewhat specialized, and fills a number of niches other stores in the greater Seattle area do not (IME). A lot of really nice, healthy imported goldfish, discus, some plants, and a wide variety of freshwater shrimp I've never seen for sale locally. (Also some stingrays, though I didn't spend very much time looking at them.) A decent selection of high-quality dry goods (CO2 glassware, aquascaping tools, shrimp stuff, etc.), much of it imported from Asia and, again, at very competitive prices.

All this only three weeks into the store's operations! It should be a great addition to the other aquarium stores in the area.

As an FYI to anyone planning a trip, the debit/credit card machine isn't up yet. Bring cash! I was going to buy a pair of scissors but didn't have any cash so I left empty-handed. I'll be back soon, though!


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

Thanks for the review tundrafour! It definitely sounds like a place I need to check out in the next week or so.


----------



## SvenBoogie

Planning on stopping by tomorrow, hope they still have some Amanos left!


----------



## jlo

Thank you for everyone for the kindly support. I will keep doing my best for all aquarium lovers, I will try to import more and even better fish and sale them with a fair price for everyone. Once again Thank you very much


----------



## clearleaf

I stopped into the shop last week and wanted to voice a very positive review as well. Like Tundra said, the owner is very friendly and obviously cares about running a good clean shop with healthy fish, shrimp and plants at competitive prices while still trying to support local breeders.

Definitely a great addition to the Seattle aquatics scene and will be the first place I check when buying fish.


----------



## Ziki

Pro: friendly owner, cheap price, helpful information for beginner aquarium, able to find most of the things u need
Con: not good location, hard to find the store, small store, don't have many different type of fish...
Well, it's definitely a great place...you should check it out!!!


----------



## armedbiggiet

Great looking shop, cheap price, bad location but I find that owner bs too much that sometime I am not so sure he have enough experiences at all as he claim but just for the price I would go, specially the fish food price!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi all,

I stopped by Aquarium Plus this afternoon, Jimmy has sold out of some of his first shipment but there was still a lot left. CPD's, Rummynose, and quite a few of what I was after.....Threadfin Rainbows. They were "On Special" this week, buy 5 @ $2 each and get two free! I think his next shipment arrives in a week or so, wonder what surprises it will bring?


----------

